# Plastisol



## elusiveadventures (Sep 18, 2016)

Where does everyone get their plastisol at? I am looking for another distributor after the one I used disappeared from the face of the earth. I typically buy a one gallon size for personal use. Also looking for a good coloring for the plastisol, I am not happy with the current product that I am using. Thanks for any info in advanced!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

elusiveadventures said:


> Where does everyone get their plastisol at? I am looking for another distributor after the one I used disappeared from the face of the earth. I typically buy a one gallon size for personal use. Also looking for a good coloring for the plastisol, I am not happy with the current product that I am using. Thanks for any info in advanced!


Janns Netcraft - online or Toledo


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

elusiveadventures said:


> Where does everyone get their plastisol at? I am looking for another distributor after the one I used disappeared from the face of the earth. I typically buy a one gallon size for personal use. Also looking for a good coloring for the plastisol, I am not happy with the current product that I am using. Thanks for any info in advanced!


Ebay 1gal 32.95


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Try DEAD ON PLASTICS plastisol, different formulas for varying baits. $29.95 Gal. Good products and great price in my opinion. Google DEAD ON PLASTICS. They also sell colorants and other supplies.


----------



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

elusiveadventures said:


> Where does everyone get their plastisol at? I am looking for another distributor after the one I used disappeared from the face of the earth. I typically buy a one gallon size for personal use. Also looking for a good coloring for the plastisol, I am not happy with the current product that I am using. Thanks for any info in advanced!


I 2nd dead on plastic I haven't found anything close to as good as "dead on".. colorant is all good as well just need to add quite a few drops to get a good deep color


----------

